# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Test Prop/Tren Ace, a couple of concerns w/pics

## Timm1704

i have just picked these up from a gym, he has always supplied good shit in the past. the prop looks fine, as ive used it before. the only thing that perplexes me is that it says 20ml on each of the 6 vials, whilst they are all 10 ml vials. 

The trenbolone acetate i have not used before, all looks fine on the vial, says 10ml, but is the oil supposed to be that orange?

----------


## Dizz28

That is definitely odd....a 20ml label on a 10ml vial....???

About the color of Tren Ace...yes, all oil preparations (*EDIT*: that I've seen)of this drug have been a darker amber color than Test. Darker than Deca also. 

I hate using "darker" but for a lack of a better term....you understand what I mean

Dizz

----------


## spywizard

could be the end of the stock they have, don't think you will be seeing that UGL anymore..

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

could it be a case of another "older" label......they used to make 20ml but then stopped.....maybe its an older label?

----------


## Timm1704

i know they no longer make the 20ml vials, and i am also aware that the UGL is ceasing operations. do these 20 ml labels on 10 ml bottles mean there is a good chance they are fake?

----------


## Dizz28

> could it be a case of another "older" label......they used to make 20ml but then stopped.....maybe its an older label?



They did stop making 20ml vials? It's been a while since I used that company.

I remember in '05 getting 20ml Andropen 's. Couldn't beat that. 

2 of them and you're set for a good 12week 'er!

Dizz

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

TIMM....what do the caps look like --legit ones?? the pics are hard to see the dates also...another member had an issue & the source said that the MFR was using "older" stoppers & caps to get rid of them...meaning...NOT green stoppers & NOT embossed caps.......maybe they had "older" 20ml labels as well??? just throwin it out there......

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

> They did stop making 20ml vials? It's been a while since I used that company.
> 
> I remember in '05 getting 20ml Andropen 's. Couldn't beat that. 
> 
> 2 of them and you're set for a good 12week 'er!
> 
> Dizz



yes....they stopped after mar 05.......& changed the stoppers & embossed the caps then as well

----------


## Dizz28

> yes....they stopped after mar 05.......& changed the stoppers & embossed the caps then as well


Well, I guess we can say our goodbyes to (what I think was) a great UGL. Some of the Best presentation of gear from a lab.

Dizz

----------


## Mighty Joe

Most Tren I've seen is that dark too!

MJ

----------


## Timm1704

> TIMM....what do the caps look like --legit ones?? the pics are hard to see the dates also...another member had an issue & the source said that the MFR was using "older" stoppers & caps to get rid of them...meaning...NOT green stoppers & NOT embossed caps.......maybe they had "older" 20ml labels as well??? just throwin it out there......


the caps and stoppers look OK, the only thing that concerned me was the 20ml reading lol. thankyou very much guys, im now confident that my stuff is good

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

timm.....what made u have that conclusion?? I cant tell you whats in those vials....just givin you some info on what a source for that brand said...who knows if its actually true.

----------


## Timm1704

well, i thought that having the wrong detail on the labels would guarantee that they were dodgy. i have no other reason to doubt my source, have been using him for almost a year now id say, and have plenty of friends that have been using him before myself, never heard any complaints

----------


## davedizzle

I found that prop too painfull and stopped using it. Still got a 10ml unused that im never gonna use. PM me..

----------

